# Universal and/or IoA Picture of the day 2



## Metro West

Here is the new home to post your fabulous pictures of the Universal Orlando resort! 

Have fun! 


_**Would like to remind everyone that this thread is for pictures only._
_Please use a PM (personal message) to make comments or ask questions to the poster**_


----------



## johamna

Universal Studios Orlando: CityWalk by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: You're here by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## johamna

Islands of Adventure: Rock It by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## johamna

Islands of Adventure: Sinbad by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Butterbeer, yum by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## johamna

Islands of Adventure: Rock It by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## anorman

johamna said:


> Wizarding World of Harry Potter: You're here by Hamilton!, on Flickr



Love your pics!


----------



## tlinus




----------



## Metro West




----------



## reelmom




----------



## Metro West




----------



## tlinus




----------



## Metro West




----------



## SrisonS

A Taste of Nawlins by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr

The spot to experience the good eats of New Orleans inspired cuisine.

Mardi Gras - 2011
Universal Studios, FL


----------



## SrisonS

The Roots at Mardi Gras: Planted In The Crowd by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SgtClaymore

johamna said:


> I wonder why it's being weird -- here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islands of Adventure: Rock It by Hamilton!, on Flickr




Nice shot!


----------



## klmall




----------



## SgtClaymore

johamna said:


> This place is so fun!


----------



## klmall




----------



## Momw/aplan

Nellas Elensar said:


> Alright...I have a question about the front of the Delorean, but I'll ask it with pictures.  This is the picture I took, from May 2012:
> 
> 
> Is that copperish looking spot supposed to be on the hood, or is it supposed to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me figure this one out.  I want the more accurate photo in my photo album.  Thanks.



The copperish looking spot looks like it might be a leaf to me.


----------



## Momw/aplan

tlinus said:


>



Where was this pic taken? Wherever it is, it has a great view!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Momw/aplan said:


> The copperish looking spot looks like it might be a leaf to me.



I wasn't sure if it was a leaf or if it was a rust spot or something.


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

So did we at our December visit!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## LUVIOA

It's the side of the entrance to Mythos in IOA


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## SrisonS

Ollivanders by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr

The lines in this kind of remind of the Deathly Hallows symbol; just upside-down and offset some.

.... I know... I'm sure a nerd.  

Ollivanders
The Wizarding World of Harry Potter


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## SrisonS

Bertie Bott's Every Flavour Beans by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Glad we got to ride one more time last December!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Nellas Elensar said:


> Must be Christmastime.  Cute.



Thanks! It was mid-December and Homer was wearing his holiday finest!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## klmall




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 10, 2012:


----------



## klmall




----------



## Metro West




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Metro West




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Metro West

Keeping with the Mel's theme...here's the diner during HHN. This was taken a few years ago. Notice the sign.


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Metro West




----------



## TheAviator

Wow really great pictures!


----------



## Metro West




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West

Thanks...here's another. Mardi Gras will be starting soon so these are appropriate.


----------



## SrisonS

The Village of Hogsmeade by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

A World of Wizards & Witches by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## pigletto

Thank you for those pictures Metro! I hadn't given much thought to being there on a Mardi Gras weekend, but it looks like the parade is something to see! I'm excited for it now


----------



## Metro West

pigletto said:


> Thank you for those pictures Metro! I hadn't given much thought to being there on a Mardi Gras weekend, but it looks like the parade is something to see! I'm excited for it now


 Oh you're welcome. The MG parade is definitely a lot of fun and shouldn't be missed. You can see from the people on the left side of the picture how everyone loves getting beads...and there are lots of them thrown.


----------



## Kathy Jetson

SrisonS said:


> The Village of Hogsmeade by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr



I love it! and the giant bird just really makes the shot


----------



## SrisonS

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Pram Parking by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Metro West




----------



## klmall




----------



## SrisonS

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Journey of the Forbidden by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Honey Honey Honey Honey Honeydukes by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

The Prefect by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Veela-esque by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter:  Gated by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Triwizard Spirit Rally:  Wanderment by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## disneywithfive




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## SrisonS

Triwizard Spirit Rally:  Wispy by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter:  Hagrid's Hut by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## johamna

Islands of Adventure: Poseidon's Fury by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## johamna

Nellas Elensar said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful pic!!!!


Thanks! 

This one is fun, too:



Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Nellas Elensar

johamna said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This one is fun, too:
> 
> 
> 
> Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr



I like this one a lot too.  I have never seen Hogwarts at night.  Excellent pics and you have a new fan!!


----------



## schumigirl

johamna said:


> Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr



That is stunning!!!!!! Absolutely beautiful.

You have a real talent with your pics.....I`m very envious


----------



## johamna

schumigirl said:


> That is stunning!!!!!! Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> You have a real talent with your pics.....I`m very envious



Thanks! Really appreciate it 




Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts Express by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## glocon

johamna said:


> Thanks! Really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts Express by Hamilton!, on Flickr



You must be a professional photographer! Those are all stunning! What kind of camera do you use? Do you do something with the light or is it just in the angles that you shoot the pictures?

Your pictures look like postcards. As an occasional scrapbooker, I wish I could do that- the pages would be amazing!


----------



## johamna

glocon said:


> You must be a professional photographer! Those are all stunning! What kind of camera do you use? Do you do something with the light or is it just in the angles that you shoot the pictures?
> 
> Your pictures look like postcards. As an occasional scrapbooker, I wish I could do that- the pages would be amazing!


I truly appreciate the sentiment, thank you!

I'm not a professional photographer, however it's certainly a hobby I take seriously.  Currently I shoot with a Sony A99 and have both the Carl Zeiss 16-35 and 24-70 lenses.  Borrowlenses.com is my best friend when travelling, as it allows me more gear options without having to buy at full cost.

All of my photos are taken in RAW and I use a combination of Adobe Lightroom and Photoshop to bring out the colors and details that I'd like.  What helps all of this however,is getting the shot right the first time.  This means I typically shoot with a tripod and remote, taking multiple exposures of the same scene so that I have the most amount of data possible to work with.

All of my photos are available at their full size on Flickr, so feel free to use and print for personal use


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## johamna

Universal Studios Orlando: Despicable Me / Minion Way by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West

Nellas Elensar said:


> Where was this taken?  I don't remember seeing it.


 It's right across the street from Disaster.


----------



## Metro West

Construction on the new Cabana Bay Beach Hotel:


----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey / Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## jediobiwan

Not to answer for johamna but a fisheye lens was used. You see a lot of bad fisheye pics in real estate photos to get a whole room in one shot.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisheye_lens


----------



## johamna

Nellas Elensar said:


> OOOOO!!!  AHHHH!!!!  I really like this one.    How did you achieve the swirly-tilt effect?



Sorry for not getting back to you sooner! Jediobiwan beat me to it, but yes, this was taken with a fisheye lens.  They're super fun to shoot with and create this distortion inherently, so there's nothing else you need to do other than hit the shutter 




Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Bridge to Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## cbdmhgp

Nellas Elensar said:


> I have her too from both years, but I am only going to post this one from May 2013:
> 
> 2012's was the same exact pic, but thinner.



I feel so dumb for not knowing this...but where is this?!?


----------



## Metro West

cbdmhgp said:


> I feel so dumb for not knowing this...but where is this?!?


 Both the Velociraptor and the Phantom of the Opera statue are located in the lobby of the Pantages Theater...home of the Horror Make Up Show.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Metro West said:


> Both the Velociraptor and the Phantom of the Opera statue are located in the lobby of the Pantages Theater...home of the Horror Make Up Show.



Yeah.  I remember when the park first opened, the Phantom statue used to stand in the middle of the lobby, surrounded by seats (below the chandelier).  When time came for the show, the statue would "speak" and the chandelier would sway back and forth.  It scared the bejeezes out of me (I was only about 8 or so then).

A pic of the chandelier, from May 2013:


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## klmall




----------



## Metro West




----------



## SrisonS

A Dance With Beaux Bâtons by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## SrisonS

Destination: Hogwarts by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

Simply Irresistible by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Bstanley




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## johamna




----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts / Portraits by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Metro West

HHN from the past....


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Metro West said:


> The picture was taken right outside the Pantages Theater in 2009. You wouldn't have seen any of these props unless you were visiting around the time of HHN.



Ohhhhh...that's why I didn't recognize this area.  I've never visited USF during HHN, so I wouldn't have seen these props.  Thanks!!!


----------



## johamna

Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Alexsandra

johamna said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchhamilton/9785137313/
> Wizarding World of Harry Potter: Hogwarts by Hamilton!, on Flickr



Seriously beautiful photography!


----------



## Alexsandra

Here are a few of mine
















New Harry Potter train station being built at US


----------



## johamna




----------



## SrisonS

Hogsmeade Village: The Rooftops by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Eaglefan9727




----------



## Eaglefan9727

Latel said:


> Johamna, your the colour in your photos is always so vibrant. Do you use special software after the photo is taken to get the effect?



I have to agree with you Latel. When I saw the picture on the forum a couple days ago. I was blown away by the picture. It is very good indeed.


----------



## Tee it Up




----------



## snoopboop

Optimus Prime at Universal Studios Florida by Snoopboop, on Flickr


----------



## snoopboop

Zonko's Tricks and Jokes at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter by Snoopboop, on Flickr

Here's another one of my faves!!


----------



## snoopboop

This way to Hogwarts!!!!... at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter by Snoopboop, on Flickr


----------



## snoopboop

I had no idea that this dock even existed, or that they used to have boats that would transport you from Port of Entry to Jurassic Park.... So cool!!! (I totally wanted to hop on to the dock!!!!!)




The secret abandoned dock near the Port of Entry at Universal's Islands of Adventure by Snoopboop, on Flickr


----------



## snoopboop

Captain America... Marvel Superhero Island, at Universal's Islands of Adventure by Snoopboop, on Flickr


----------



## snoopboop

Wizarding Headwear... at the Wizarding World of Harry Potter, Universal's Islands of Adventure by Snoopboop, on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

School Spires by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West




----------



## SrisonS

The Days of Old by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

The Three Broomsticks' Three Broomsticks by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter:  Gladrags Wizardwear by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

The Night Train by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## SrisonS

I See... The Future of Your Shop... Going Nowhere by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## Metro West




----------



## SrisonS

The Dementor Is In The Details by Scott Smith (SRisonS), on Flickr


----------



## niffer5150




----------



## disney74352




----------



## disney74352




----------



## disney74352




----------



## disney74352




----------



## disney74352




----------



## disney74352




----------



## disney74352




----------



## disney74352




----------



## disney74352




----------



## Dashzap

I wish I had brought a camera, instead of just my phone's camera.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## DPCummerbund

I believe that's Kreatcher, who occasionally stares out of the window of 12 Grimmauld Place in the London Waterfront area.


----------



## sharona

From last March.  Countdown until our next trip - 48 days!


----------



## sharona

Thanks @livingthedream for pointing out this thread.  There are some great shots in here!  I posted this in the Trip Report forum but since I haven't seen a night time Dragon pic in this thread, I'm adding it here too, hope that's ok.


----------



## livingthedream

sharona said:


> Thanks @livingthedream for pointing out this thread.



Right back atcha for posting beautiful photos!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## anorman

sharona said:


> Thanks @livingthedream for pointing out this thread.  There are some great shots in here!  I posted this in the Trip Report forum but since I haven't seen a night time Dragon pic in this thread, I'm adding it here too, hope that's ok.


I absolutely love this pic!!!  I am convinced that I have to do HP and particularly DA after dark.  Hopefully the parks will be open late enough in mid August so I get to see this .  Can't wait!


----------



## sharona

anorman said:


> I absolutely love this pic!!!  I am convinced that I have to do HP and particularly DA after dark.  Hopefully the parks will be open late enough in mid August so I get to see this .  Can't wait!



Thanks!  That was taken in November right around park closing time (I think about 8pm) and it was full dark.  Next trip I want to get one during the blue hour!  It's hard to get any decent pics in the HP area because it's so crowded all the time, even right at early entry.  Every shot has dozens of people in it.  This was the best I could do at Hogsmeade because we were there in the middle of the day, there's a sea of people just below where I took this.


----------



## sharona




----------



## sharona

I think this is the last decent shot I have from our previous trip.


----------



## sharona

Nellas Elensar said:


> ^^  Another awesome pic.  I'd love to see more of your pics, even your "not so decent" ones.



Remember, you asked!


----------



## sharona




----------



## Dznefreek

DA


----------



## sharona




----------



## livingthedream

sharona said:


>



If memory serves I think you mentioned that you shoot with a Nikon, and you may have said what body you use and what lenses, but I missed it if you did. What did you use for these recently posted shots? You have a great eye for composition!


----------



## sharona

Thanks for the compliment!   My dslr is a Nikon 5100 but I didn't have it with me on my last trip.  I was using my Sony point and shoot for most of the ones in this thread.  The Hulk and the Universal globe shots might be from my first trip so they would have been taken with the Nikon.  I usually have my Sigma 17-70 on there when I'm traveling.  It's my favorite lens - very versatile and excellent in low light.





Oops, just noticed my typo.  Should be 5100, not 5200.  Sorry!


----------



## sharona




----------



## sharona




----------



## sharona




----------



## sharona




----------



## leiaorgana

Taken on 13/07/14


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## sharona




----------



## Not My Fault!




----------



## lmf70

Megatron !!


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Can someone remind me how to post a photo, please?


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek

IMGONNABE40! said:


> Can someone remind me how to post a photo, please?


click the "upload a file"
Browse your pc/phone
Click the image to open
Click thumbnail or full image
Click post reply

You may need to re-size your image prior to posting


----------



## sharona

Foggy morning:


----------



## FargoBear




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## sharona




----------



## sharona




----------



## sharona




----------



## sharona




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## sharona




----------



## sharona




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## sharona




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## lmf70




----------



## schumigirl

Blast from the past


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Miss this place........


----------



## lmf70




----------



## klmall

From December 2014


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

The lighting and crowded lines in this area makes picture taking tough!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Nellas Elensar said:


> Beautiful pic!!!  Wish I could have seen the dragon at night.  It seems to have some spectacular lighting.


It is nice at night but wasn't always working when we were there in December. We waited for an hour plus on our last night there and no show!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Nellas Elensar said:


> This is obviously from Spider-Man, but where exactly was it taken???


In a shop window just as you turn to go to the attraction.


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

This fireman's hat shot taken at work seems more appropriate for Hogswart to me.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

klmall said:


> This fireman's hat shot taken at work seems more appropriate for Hogswart to me.



Why do you say that?  Did you have an unfortunate experience on Forbidden Journey??


----------



## klmall

Great ride experiences but this fireman's hat doesn't look like the traditional rounded helmet design found on most elevators in our area. This hat screams Harry Potterland to me!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Not My Fault!




----------



## Not My Fault!




----------



## sharona




----------



## klmall




----------



## sharona




----------



## klmall

I just love the 'faces' on the Universal strollers; so cute!


----------



## sharona




----------



## klmall




----------



## sharona




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## sharona




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## sharona

Not the most interesting shot but I just loved the sky that day and I could look at the crooked chimneys all day.


----------



## sharona




----------



## sharona

More chimneys...


----------



## klmall




----------



## sharona




----------



## sharona




----------



## Nellas Elensar

sharona said:


> View attachment 130159



Diagon Alley or Hogsmeade?  I can't place where this picture was taken, but I know that Madame Puddifoot's is in Hogsmeade in the books.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## sharona




----------



## sharona




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## sharona




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## snoopboop

It's just not right......


----------



## klmall




----------



## Cinderella822




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## My2Qtz0205

My daughter slipped on wet pavement.  This Who comforted her.


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Opie100




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## macraven

_when i miss a day here, i'm always late in liking threads.


i always feel like it only takes a picture to tell the story here.


i appreciate all the posters here that share with all of us._


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## klmall

Nancy - We were thinking the same thing today!


----------



## Meriweather

Here's another


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## pepperandchips




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## klmall




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather

It is a great detail


----------



## Nellas Elensar

schumigirl said:


> Every time I see this picture it freaks me out a little.......lol.......such a good pic though........



Thank you!!!  



EeyoreFan19 said:


> What restaurant is this?



It's a drink kiosk near the Diagon Alley performance stage called Eternelle's Elixirs of Refreshment or something like that.  Each corner has a carving of a creature seen in the movies, like dementors, thestrals, basilisks, and the like.  I've got pics of the other carvings that I'll share eventually.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

Meriweather said:


> It is a great detail





EeyoreFan19 said:


> What restaurant is this?



EeyoreFan.........if you mean where is this restaurant, it's Mythos in IOA..........fantastic place to eat.......great service and food and a very unique decor...........


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## klmall




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## pepperandchips

kbelle8995 said:


> I'm not Carole but I believe that it is the MIB building. or part of the MIB building.



Thank you! Weird how there can be GIANT things you never notice.


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> Carole, I gotta ask... What is this?





kbelle8995 said:


> I'm not Carole but I believe that it is the MIB building. or part of the MIB building.



Spot on!!!

From MiB building.........don't worry Melinda......you're not the first person to ask what it is.......


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

*Please keep conversations to the pm system.


A picture is worth a thousand words, even when it stands alone.


If you want to explain a picture such as pcstang did above, state the location picture can be located, etc, that is acceptable.
Unnecessary comments will be deleted.
*


----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## Nellas Elensar

tink1957 said:


> View attachment 156594



Beautiful!!!


----------



## klmall




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## klmall




----------



## macraven

_**Would like to remind everyone that this thread is for pictures only._
_Please use a PM (personal message) to make comments or ask questions to the poster**_


_Adding background information of name of ride, location, etc is fine._


----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## jenrose66




----------



## jenrose66




----------



## klmall




----------



## pepperandchips

The Hulk is back up! View from the High in the Sky Seuss Trolley Train Ride


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

I bribed the birds to pose for this picture


----------



## soniam

*Ollivander's at Universal Studios*

* *


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## klmall




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## klmall




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Check this video at around 4:24. In the room with Dumbledore etc. speaking from the balcony there are windows on one side. This is a close-up of one of the windows. You might miss it if the line moved quickly.


----------



## tink1957

Mardi Gras 2015


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Sorry for the double post! Seems to be a lag between posting and seeing that post!


----------



## macraven

I 've had the same issues today with double postings

Your pic is well worth a double posting


----------



## klmall

Thank you macraven; that's so nice to say!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

No longer there


----------



## Cinemaxwell




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016:


----------



## Matt892

Dreams of Dragon&#x27;s Fire! by Matt Kee, on Flickr


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

RPH


----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2013:


----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2012:


----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Nellas and schumigirl - Is your photo hosting site down?


----------



## klmall




----------



## macraven

Heard from schumi and yes, the hosting site is down


----------



## Nellas Elensar

klmall said:


> Nellas and schumigirl - Is your photo hosting site down?



Mine had been down.  Will try to get pics back up soon.


----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:






Did it come through?  I'm using Google Photos as my photo hosting service and I want to make sure it's working properly.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

schumigirl said:


> Yes Nellas......can see your pics now too.......



Thank you for letting me know.  

From August 2014 (starring me):


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

Took it in Knockturn Alley Nellas......


----------



## Nellas Elensar

schumigirl said:


> Took it in Knockturn Alley Nellas......



Neat.  I guess I hurried through Knockturn Alley when I was there in 2014 'cause I really don't remember seeing this.


----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From Augusr 2014:


----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2010:


----------



## tink1957

From the other side.


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Royal Pacific lobby


----------



## tink1957




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2013:


----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2012:


----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2012:


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2016:


----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2012:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From October 2011 - made a wrong turn and had to get back to 1-4 West:


----------



## JaxDad

Hi @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina ! 



_Make personal comments by the pm system as requested
See page 1_


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

weary Harry Potter visitors......


----------



## Nellas Elensar

klmall said:


> weary Harry Potter visitors......



 Looks like jet lag got to them.  They traveled from San Francisco to London, didn't they?  Quite a far piece if you ask me.


----------



## klmall




----------



## Robo56

Oops pictures of the day.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Atlas722

The last week of January 2003.


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## hdnwaters

How cute is this baby dino?!


----------



## klmall




----------



## christih

Hogwarts Express


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2013:


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Robo56




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

the Jaws Ride in 1994


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

schumigirl said:


>



Don't think I've seen this door before...where is it located??


----------



## schumigirl

Nellas Elensar said:


> Don't think I've seen this door before...where is it located??



Doors for Dr Doom


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

The plant leaf in the this picture reminds me of a serpent poised to strike!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2010:


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Kathy Jetson




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Hagrid's Hut - Have to get a better shot of this on my trip!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

It will be warm enough to ride this on our upcoming trip. We usually visit in December so skipped it!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## braclark

I hope you don't mind me doing a collage of the day, but my fascination was with their attention to detail, particularly with the many themed trash cans. There were more too that I didn't shoot or couldn't fit in the collage.


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From May 2013:


----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

How about some eel pie this morning?


----------



## leiaorgana

June 2016


----------



## leiaorgana

June 2016


----------



## leiaorgana

June 2016


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## StrawberryChan




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Chuckers said:


> Where is this????



The nightly show at  Unversal Studios called "100 Years of Movie Memories". Here's a link to more about it.


----------



## klmall




----------



## StrawberryChan




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## The Foolish Mortal

Duffman says copyright infringement, ohhh yeah


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## The Foolish Mortal

Rawr!


----------



## leiaorgana




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

View from the walk to/from the Hard Rock Hotel


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Me riding (hoping to get dry after the water trifecta that day)


----------



## Nellas Elensar

klmall said:


> Me riding (hoping to get dry after the water trifecta that day)


----------



## klmall




----------



## braclark




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

View from our window at HRH in early May


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Jaws ride 2010


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## StrawberryChan




----------



## klmall

Hard Rock Hotel guitar fountain


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## mcjw2011




----------



## mcjw2011




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disney Ron




----------



## Disney Ron




----------



## Disney Ron




----------



## Disney Ron




----------



## Disney Ron




----------



## Disney Ron




----------



## Disney Ron




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Amity 2011


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Blast from the past........2011


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

Bruce.......in Amity 2010


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

Jaws Ride 2011


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## warriorping




----------



## warriorping




----------



## warriorping




----------



## warriorping




----------



## warriorping




----------



## warriorping




----------



## warriorping




----------



## warriorping




----------



## klmall




----------



## braclark




----------



## warriorping




----------



## macraven

_warrioping, i delete posts that are Xed out and not showing a picture
try to repost the one that would not show up on this thread._


----------



## warriorping




----------



## warriorping




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

Citywalk 2008


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Guitar outside the HRH along the path to the Studios.


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## warriorping




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

Lagoon in 2007


----------



## schumigirl

Another from 2007.......miss these.....


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Now for a change of pace, flowers at Universal.


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Me drying off after 3 water rides by riding high in the sky!


----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Hard Rock Hotel driveway


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## ladybugx




----------



## ladybugx




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## schumigirl

Old Duelling Dragons entrance.......2007


----------



## schumigirl

2007.......


----------



## schumigirl

Updated Mummy images......2017


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Cinderella822




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## PoohIsHome




----------



## PoohIsHome




----------



## PoohIsHome




----------



## PoohIsHome




----------



## PoohIsHome




----------



## PoohIsHome




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Charade67




----------



## schumigirl

Jaws Ride.....2007


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Jaws Ride........2007


----------



## schumigirl

2013


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

2008


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

2007


----------



## schumigirl

Empty Jaws line........2007


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## 11290




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Atlas722

2003.


----------



## Atlas722

same day.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

2007


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

JAWS RIDE 2007


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

Amity......Studios 2007


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Hello Universal experts! I'm trying to determine whether this picture was taken at Universal or possibly, MGM. It has to be from 1992 or 1997, years that we were at both parks.

If you can help me validate where it was taken please reply! Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Universal
Ghostbusters show was there in two different versions

The show left before 20o1

Now I’ll put my glasses on and see if I’m correct

But uo is as my first guess at a glance


Found my glasses and now think it was Disney MGM in the picture for location


----------



## klmall

macraven said:


> Universal
> Ghostbusters show was there in two different versions
> 
> The show left before 20o1
> 
> Now I’ll put my glasses on and see if I’m correct
> 
> But uo is as my first guess at a glance
> 
> 
> Found my glasses and now think it was Disney MGM in the picture for location



Thanks macraven! My first thoughts were UO too but the water tower and the windows make me think MGM! I'm now off to check online pics for MGM.


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## ckmiles

I found some pics from my last trip in 2010!  yikes!  Harry Potter was being built!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Jaws Line 2010


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl

*2008
*


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*2013





*


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

*JAWS 2008





*


----------



## wdwnut61




----------



## klmall




----------



## wdwnut61




----------



## wdwnut61




----------



## klmall




----------



## wdwnut61




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## wdwnut61




----------



## wdwnut61




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## wdwnut61




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## wdwnut61




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## RAPstar




----------



## klmall




----------



## RAPstar




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

Celebration of Harry Potter event. January 2018

Molly and Arthur Weasley


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

_Hello fellow fans of the picture sticky!_

_In case you have missed the requests on the first page of this thread, and on following various pages, I'll repost what some have missed reading._




Here is the new home to post your fabulous pictures of the Universal Orlando resort! 

Have fun! 


_**Would like to remind everyone that this thread is for pictures only._
_Please use a PM (personal message) to make comments or ask questions to the poster**_



_I have been deleting the chit chat made on this thread but feel free to pm others any comments if you have questions on the pictures.





_


----------



## klmall




----------



## RAPstar




----------



## RAPstar




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## RAPstar




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## pattyw




----------



## RAPstar




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## RAPstar

Hogwarts before it was Hogwarts


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## RAPstar




----------



## schumigirl

*Lagoon area Universal Studios 2007





*


----------



## klmall




----------



## RAPstar




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl

*JAWS RIDE 2007*


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip




----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

*DIAGON ALLEY BEING BUILT 2012*


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

*View from RPR before Sapphire Falls and Cabana Bay.....2011*


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

*POTTER BEING BUILT US 2012*


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

2014


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## pattyw




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## pattyw




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## pattyw




----------



## klmall




----------



## pattyw




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

schumigirl said:


>



Beautiful picture!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## pattyw




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## pattyw




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## pattyw




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*AMITY......2008*


----------



## schumigirl

*2007*


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Also from August 2014:


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*2012 Diagon Alley being built*


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

Next time I go back to Universal I will need to 'borrow' a child so that I can finally ride this!


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Remember these from the 90s?


----------



## macraven

I do !


----------



## klmall

Here's another!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek

Bar 17 Bistro atop Aventura Hotel


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek

Bar 17 Bistro atop Aventura Hotel


----------



## Dznefreek

Bar 17 Bistro atop Aventura Hotel


----------



## disneywithfive

Dznefreek said:


> View attachment 355766


Where is this?


----------



## klmall




----------



## Dznefreek

Bar 17 Bistro atop Aventura Hotel


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

filming a commercial at US in 1992


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

Our first visit in 1992...


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

* Universal Studios 2007





*


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*JAWS RIDE 2007*


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*JAWS RIDE 2008*


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

1992


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

I always enjoy this simple children's ride so much!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

1994


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

waterway and path to RPH and the new hotels; very scenic


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## ruthies12




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*GREEN EGGS AND HAM.....OPEN!!!! *


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl

*VIEW FROM RPR BEFORE CABANA BAY AND SAPPHIRE FALLS WERE BUILT*


----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Beetlejuice Beetlejuice Beetlejuice!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

Sunny Sunday - 1994


----------



## humphreydog

Deathly Hallows . Aka the triple at Hogs Head


----------



## humphreydog

Dan + Shay


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## humphreydog

Happy Birthday from HRH


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## humphreydog

Hard Rock swimming pool


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*This guy was originally in the Amity area when Jaws was around. *


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY.…..2011*


----------



## klmall

another Throwback Thursday from March 1994


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

from 1994; our second visit to Universal


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall

from our first Universal visit in 1992


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY THROWBACK.…….*

*LAGOON UNIVERSAL STUDIOS 2007*


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

a tardy "Throwback Thursday"


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

Me riding to dry off after riding all the water rides!


----------



## klmall




----------



## The Foolish Mortal




----------



## klmall

from 1992


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY.…..JAWS RIDE 2007
*


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## elfling8




----------



## The Foolish Mortal




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## elfling8




----------



## klmall




----------



## elfling8




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## elfling8




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## elfling8




----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday! Nickelodeon performance complete with slime!


----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY.……*

*CITYWALK BEFORE COWFISH......2008*


----------



## elfling8




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## glocon

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 398379



Just wondering... Where is this at?


----------



## elfling8




----------



## schumigirl

glocon said:


> Just wondering... Where is this at?



Sapphire Falls being built......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## elfling8




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday (from 1992)


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Wishing we were in sunshine today! At least 8 inches of snow fell last night.


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

Okay, I am back!!!  I have no idea which photos I have posted before I migrated to Flickr, so I am going to restart my sharing.

From August 2014:


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2010 (the yellow pole in the middle of the pic belongs to some water vehicle/sub in the Port of Entry lagoon area):


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Nellas Elensar

schumigirl said:


>



Where can one find Viggo these days?


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 1992:


----------



## klmall

1992


----------



## schumigirl

Nellas Elensar said:


> Where can one find Viggo these days?



Nellas, it`s in the shop next to where the T2 building was. 

There are lots of new memorabilia from classics/Psycho/Ghostbusters and more......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Nellas Elensar

schumigirl said:


> Nellas, it`s in the shop next to where the T2 building was.
> 
> There are lots of new memorabilia from classics/Psycho/Ghostbusters and more......



Cool! I think I've seen it in a vlog or two recently...looks like a very neat store.


----------



## klmall

1992


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2010 - one of those billboards that flipped every few seconds:


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

"standing on the corner watching all the girls go by".....updated to "playing with your phone"


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

DS after completing the "water ride trifecta"!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From June 1992:


----------



## schumigirl

*From 2011*


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## CPanther95

From 2007:

Miss these Photo Spots located around the park....


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*Throwback Thursday...…..view from RPR pool view room in 2010....before Cabana Bay, Sapphire Falls or Aventura......*


----------



## klmall

Another throwback - redhead is DS at a Nickelodeon show back in 1992.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From September 2010 - CityWalk outside Margaritaville (Macaw's name is Bella or Bea [not sure of spelling]):


----------



## klmall

Nellas Elensar said:


> From September 2010 - CityWalk outside Margaritaville (Macaw's name is Bella or Bea [not sure of spelling]):



Cute picture!


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*Duelling Dragons entrance 2010*


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## CyndiLooWho

I so enjoy stopping by this thread to look at the pics. It is so relaxing and inviting.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - 1992


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

inside E.T. ride


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

And for Throwback Thursday......


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## PoohIsHome

schumigirl said:


>



@schumigirl This is one of my favorites! Is this from your May trip?


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> @schumigirl This is one of my favorites! Is this from your May trip?



Thanks Pooh......

It was taken last September during HHN when DA was open much later than usual!


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

THROWBACK THURSDAY...….

Pre.....Sapphire Falls......2010


----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday 1992


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Oops....forgot Throwback Thursday...…..Amity 2010


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## ruthies12

schumigirl said:


>



Where is this?


----------



## schumigirl

ruthies12 said:


> Where is this?



It`s on the right hand side as you go through Port of Entry.


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

Throwback Thursday...….September 2008

Empty line for Jaws...….


----------



## klmall

Nickelodeon Game Lab, 1992


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

THROWBACK THURSDAY....…..2007


----------



## ruthies12




----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - May 1994


----------



## ruthies12




----------



## ruthies12

does anybody know how to rotate a picture in a post?


----------



## klmall

ruthies12 said:


> does anybody know how to rotate a picture in a post?



Was it sideways on your computer before uploading? Senecabeach was also having a similar problem lately. You might want to contact her to see how she solved it (or what caused it).


----------



## klmall




----------



## ruthies12

No it was right side up on my computer but every picture I've tried to upload that was vertical shows up horizontal.  I figured I'd go ahead and post one and see if anyone can help me cause I have a lot of other good pics I could share if I can get them to load right.


----------



## schumigirl

ruthies12 said:


> No it was right side up on my computer but every picture I've tried to upload that was vertical shows up horizontal.  I figured I'd go ahead and post one and see if anyone can help me cause I have a lot of other good pics I could share if I can get them to load right.



A few posters have had issues with sideways or upside down images.......I’m sorry I can’t help you as I post mine direct from Smugmug.....that is so easy! 

Maybe try posting on the technical board? They may have answers.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

If you’re using an iPhone or iPad since the new format I had a few issues at first but the easiest way and fastest is to screenshot then post that and it will be fine.


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday


----------



## klmall




----------



## Lynne G




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - 1994


----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Squirlz

Had some fun wearing a green shirt in the Dark Room.


----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

Isn`t this thread a sticky any longer????

*Throwback Thursday...…...2010*


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Meril

Why this thread is not stuck at the beginning of the board anymore?


----------



## schumigirl

Meril said:


> Why this thread is not stuck at the beginning of the board anymore?



macraven the moderator of these boards is creating a new one, as this one was started years ago


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall

In front of the Hard Rock Hotel.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

In back of the Hard Rock Hotel.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## The Foolish Mortal




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY....…..

DUELLING DRAGONS 2012*


----------



## klmall

Another for THrowback Thursday!


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

klmall said:


> Another for THrowback Thursday!



Question...wasn't Doug created by Disney? If it was, then how come the characters were represented at Universal?


----------



## klmall

Nellas Elensar said:


> Question...wasn't Doug created by Disney? If it was, then how come the characters were represented at Universal?



The trip was definitely to Universal and the picture taken there. It appears that Doug was a character that was part of a Nickelodeon/Disney animated series. Here's a link about Doug: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Doug_characters


----------



## klmall




----------



## Nellas Elensar

klmall said:


> The trip was definitely to Universal and the picture taken there. It appears that Doug was a character that was part of a Nickelodeon/Disney animated series. Here's a link about Doug: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Doug_characters



thank you for the information.


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY......*

*JAWS 2009*


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lanie27




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni

My view just a few minutes ago.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## Disxuni

Live @ Diagon Alley


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Minerva Mouse




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY*

*Jaws still in Amity before Potter.*


----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## sharona




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## macraven

Our thread today made the Dis Daily Update!


----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY*

*2010 - JURASSIC PARK VISITORS CENTRE*


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

_Throwback Thursday 

Hulk 2016

_


----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## Disxuni

Throwback Thursday? A picture of the past and the present.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY.....2009*
*
VIEW FROM RPR BEFORE ANY OF THE OTHER HOTELS HAD BEEN BUILT.*


----------



## Disxuni

TBT - Before Hagrid’s, after Dueling Dragons.


----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - construction of Islands of Adventure viewed from Studios parking garage - November 1997


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni

Live right now. ET’s lights came on and just announced they’re experiencing a delay and will keep us updated.


----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

He liked my shirt a lot for some reason.......


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> *THROWBACK THURSDAY.....2009*
> 
> *VIEW FROM RPR BEFORE ANY OF THE OTHER HOTELS HAD BEEN BUILT.*


That's cool!  We didn't start going until 2012.


----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni

CBBR


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY......*


----------



## Disxuni

A little piece of Nickelodeon left.


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni

Live @ Universal


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday- 2002 - I always felt that Enchanted Oak could have been made to fit in with the HP theme; hated to see it go!


----------



## Disxuni

@klmall SAME! I love that place and was so bummed it had to go, but they wanted a restaurant related to HP which is understandable!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

Me using the ride to dry out after 3 water rides!


----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Nellas Elensar

klmall said:


>



I can't place this image.  Where was it taken and what is it?


----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY*

*2013*


----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - Nickelodeon slime fountain - 1992 - our first Universal visit


----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## macraven

Thread made Dis Daily Updates for Feb 1 
Woot!


----------



## Disxuni

LIVE @ Islands of Adventures


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

*My 1,000th post in this thread!*


----------



## macraven

klmall said:


> *My 1,000th post in this thread!*


Woot!!


----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY*

*2009*


----------



## Disxuni

TBT (kinda) - This is still at the park as is, but this is the original design and concept of Poseidon of the original Poseidon’s Fury attraction before rewriting and reworking the attraction after it was open for about a year of operation.


----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - Spring Break 2002


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni

Me looking @ that green eggs and ham combo.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY*
*
2015 NBA City restaurant before Toothsome.*


----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - 1994


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## AlwithaB




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY....2015*

*Sapphire Falls being built.*


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - another Enchanted Oak picture from 2002


----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## SCSabresfan




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY

2014*


----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - March 1994


----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## glocon

schumigirl said:


>


I can’t place where this was taken... anyone?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

glocon said:


> I can’t place where this was taken... anyone?



Sapphire Falls!


----------



## glocon

Ah ha! Thanks! Now I remember...


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - 1994


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY 2012*


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

Appropriate title for today's times!


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Nellas Elensar

From August 2014:


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

I know this is a no chat thread (sorry)......but, a friend in Orlando sent me this from last night. 

Endless Summer had the same heart shape on their hotel too facing the road. 

I thought it was just nice.


----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY*

*2013*


----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - another Enchanted Oaks restaurant pic


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## tink1957




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## tink1957




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## patster734




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY*

*2015*


----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - Spring break 2002; that me on the right with yellow backpack with DS and his friend


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY

2014*


----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - spring break 2002 - Not sure what or where in US this is......Any ideas anyone?


----------



## patster734

klmall said:


> Throwback Thursday - spring break 2002 - Not sure what or where in US this is......Any ideas anyone?



Is it Ripsaw Falls?  Look like a mountie at the top of the sign around the middle bottom of the picture.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

patster734 said:


> Is it Ripsaw Falls?  Look like a mountie at the top of the sign around the middle bottom of the picture.



Could it be somewhere in Marvel Superhero Island?   Looks like that aesthetic.  Maybe Storm Force Accelatron?


----------



## schumigirl

klmall said:


> Throwback Thursday - spring break 2002 - Not sure what or where in US this is......Any ideas anyone?



Isn’t it the big building to the left after you have walked past the Superhero area as you hit Toon Lagoon where the much maligned fairground attractions are where you can win huge cuddly toys.....

The street lights look familiar from there.....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

klmall said:


> Throwback Thursday - spring break 2002 - Not sure what or where in US this is......Any ideas anyone?



Here you go!


Cartoon Circus Stadium???

May have been the Mat Hoffman show at that time??


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 488459
> Cartoon Circus Stadium???
> 
> May have been the Mat Hoffman show at that time??



That`s what I was trying to describe above.....just couldn't remember the name of the building......


----------



## klmall

Thank you everyone for helping with this! The collective memory of this group is phenomenal!!


----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Elsaspiritanimal




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY*

*STUDIOS LAGOON AREA........2007*


----------



## klmall

*Throwback Thursday* - I'll add to the scene above but from March 1994


----------



## patster734

klmall said:


> *Throwback Thursday* - I'll add to the scene above but from March 1994



My favorite hangout at USF.  The bartenders are awesome and Murph remembers everyone’s name!  And their mixed drinks are very good.


----------



## glocon

schumigirl said:


>


Where is this? I just can’t place it...


----------



## schumigirl

glocon said:


> Where is this? I just can’t place it...



It`s in Ollivanders in Diagon Alley....tucked away a little.....

This is the wider shot. It was during a HHN which is why it`s so quiet


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## Disxuni




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY*

*JAWS 2007*


----------



## Disxuni

TBT - To one of the locations of where the car was set on display previously and the BTTF store.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

*Oops! Never submitted yesterday though I thought I had!

THROWBACK THURSDAY - Nickelodeon - 1992*

The redhead on the end is now 33!


----------



## macraven

30 lashes for Klmall
Jk
Wondered where you were Thursday


----------



## starlionblue

One of the reasons I love Universal is the parades that take place throughout the day.


----------



## schumigirl

klmall said:


> *Oops! Never submitted yesterday though I thought I had!
> 
> THROWBACK THURSDAY - Nickelodeon - 1992*
> 
> The redhead on the end is now 33!



We need a note if you miss it next time.......

Cute picture and 33 now!!! Wow........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY *

*2007 - DUELLING DRAGONS*


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


>



What time was this taking?  Hog’s Head always has a long line when I’m there.


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> What time was this taking?  Hog’s Head always has a long line when I’m there.



I had to go look back at the trip I took that picture from.....

It was March last year around 11am...….


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> I had to go look back at the trip I took that picture from.....
> 
> It was March last year around 11am...….



Thanks!


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY*

*2008 JAWS RIDE*


----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday - November 1992


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY*

*JAWS RIDE 2008*


----------



## klmall

THROWBACK THURSDAY

2002 - Only time we stayed Club Level; our room was in the center and the stay was wonderful!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

A great ride to start the day and see the park! I wish I was there right now!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall

Wonder where Schenectady came from? Maybe a designer's home town? I have dear cousins who live near there.


----------



## schumigirl

(Kathy....I used to think Schenectady was a made up cartoon place that didn't really exist.....along with Sheboygan   )


----------



## klmall

schumigirl said:


> (Kathy....I used to think Schenectady was a made up cartoon place that didn't really exist.....along with Sheboygan   )
> 
> Maybe Universal names things (like Disney shhhh!) after designers', engineers' etc. home towns. Disney has many examples in their windows along Main Street.


----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY*

*JAWS RIDE 2007*


----------



## klmall

*THROWBACK THURSDAY* - Jaws (of course!) March 1994


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## kimmar067

US/IoA is FINALLY open! 











....enjoy!


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## Polyonmymind

Thank you @kimmar067 for sharing these pictures!!  Hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## kimmar067

Polyonmymind said:


> Thank you @kimmar067 for sharing these pictures!!  Hope you have an awesome day!


....you too!


----------



## macraven

How long were your ride waits in the park Kimmie?


----------



## kimmar067

macraven said:


> How long were your ride waits in the park Kimmie?


.....uhhhhhh.....I don't know..........my DS is there now - he just sent them to me a little while ago. [He has an AP]....The parks actually open June 5, but since he has an AP, he was allowed to make a reservation for today.  He said that there wasn't really any long wait times - maybe 20 minutes at most.  Also, you may not park-hop.


----------



## kimmar067

He actually WAS able to go to the other park after all....you had to reserve a virtual pass, but since it was down, they let him[and anyone] ride the Hogwarts Express to go to IoA. (they were originally at US.)


----------



## kimmar067

macraven said:


> How long were your ride waits in the park Kimmie?


.....BTW, how's it going, red?  Long time, no 'see'.


----------



## kimmar067

....it started raining, so he took this last one before leaving the park:


----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURSDAY*
*
2009
*
*Wet n wild.....now Endless Summer Resort.*


----------



## klmall

*THROWBACK THURSDAY - YAY!

2002* - That's my redhead on the left and his best buddy on the right.


----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Outside of Poseidon’s one day.......

Thought Pennywise might show up at some point..........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## klmall




----------



## macraven

Just a brief note from your moderator.

It has been brought to my attention I have crossed over the rules in my posts.

Apologizing to all for that and we will start here with the original set up done by last moderators.

No chit chat as the picture tells the story.
Conversations will be kept with using the pm system.
Since it is a daily picture thread, please post only one picture per day.

And since actively has picked up in the thread, I have made it a sticky.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## macraven

Kimmie..... it is one post a day by each poster.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## kimmar067




----------



## klmall




----------



## Dznefreek




----------



## klmall

Throwback Thursday (Saying that is still okay?) 2002


----------



## macraven

note from moderator 
Saying Throwback Thursday is a tradition!


----------



## schumigirl

*THROWBACK THURDAY......*

*2012*


----------



## macraven

Moderator note

any picture is fine


----------



## kimmar067




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## klmall




----------

